# Zertifikate automatisch annehmen.



## Tom079 (15. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine kleine Suchmaschine programmiert, die von mir vorgegebene Seiten nach einem gewissen Inhalt 
durchsucht. Jetzt ist es leider so, dass auf einigen dieser Seiten zuerst ein Zertifikat angenommen werden muss, 
dass dann für einige Zeit Gültigkeit besitzt.

Wenn ich jetzt mit der Suchmaschine auf diese Seite zugreifen will und das Zertifikat abgelaufen ist, dann bricht er die
Verbindung zu dieser Seite ab. Da ich den Seiten aber vertraue, möchte ich das Zertifikat auch annehmen. Jetzt muss
ich wieder "zu fuss" auf diese Seite gehen und das Zertifikat annehmen bevor die Suchmaschine wieder eine Verbindung
zu dieser herstellen kann. So:

jetzt meine Frage - ihr könnt es euch denken  :lol: - wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass mein Programm das Zertifikat
automatisch an nimmt. Dafür gibt es doch sicher schon eine Methode. Habe schon ewig gesucht aber leider noch 
nichts gefunden.

Ich benutze JDK1.4.2

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Guest (15. Mrz 2006)

Falls Du den HttpClient verwendest, kannst Du die EasySSLProtocolSocketFactory verwenden.
jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/sslguide.html


----------



## Tom079 (16. Mrz 2006)

Danke für die Antwort, leider nutze ich nicht den HttpClient.

bei mir sieht die verbindung folgendermaßen aus:

 BufferedReader in=null;

        URL u=null;
        try
        {
        	u = new URL(siteUrl);
	        in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(u.openStream()));

	        while((line = in.readLine()) != null) 
	        {


----------

